# Hand feeding the red drum



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

neat photo's, almost looks like feeding carp with dog food.


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow that looks amazing looks like the feeding grounds at dixie crossroads


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

[smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]

.


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

Sam your pics are the freak. I just don't see how you get the combination of color, clarity and defination. Absolutely amazing.


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

what kind of camera do you use


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

I don't know what camera Sam uses, but composition is all in the eye, and composition is what makes a picture interesting to look at. So from that standpoint thats Sam all the way. 

If you want to take pictures with the those characteristics though, the first thing you'll need is a polarizer on the lens. Then, depending on what you're trying to accomplish (true or faithful color vs vibrant, saturated color) you'll need to adjust the saturation setting on the camera. Most any of the amateur digital SLR cameras from Canon and Nikon that accept external lens would be capable of this. I'm not aware of any point-n-shoot pocket size cameras that will give you enough control over those settings, especially a polarizer on the lens. I'm sure there are some that will produce more saturated colors than others, but if you really want control over those things you'll need a digital SLR.

Back when I was really into photography to get those kinds of photo's with film cameras you would use a high contrast, highly saturated slide film like Fuji Velvia (ISO 50) and then use a polarizer and possibly shoot through a filter to reduce or take out the colors you don't want. If you wanted faithful colors and less contrast you would use a slide film like Kodachrome, which is almost at the opposite spectrum as Velvia. So the primary effects of the picture had to more to do with the inherent qualities of the chosen film. Exposure compensation and filters would then be used to enhance or augment those qualities. Lots and lots of trial and error though to figure out what worked and what didn't.

These days, with exception of polarizing, you can control most of that stuff either with the camera when you shoot the picture or afterwards by making adjustments with software, either in the camera or by computer with something like the venerable Photo Shop. Just like the way it works with polarized sunglasses, you can't see whats hidden under the water due to the glare. Its the same with a camera, without a polarizer on the lens, the information wouldn't be etched in the film or the digital file for the software to enhance, meaning even PhotoShop can't make a redfish appear under the glare (unless you paste one in there ). 

But thats just equipment speak, ABS takes some great photo's that are fun and interesting to look at. The camera, settings and what not is just a small part of that. - eric


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Sam, your my hero! ;D

Great pictures!


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

> what kind of camera do you use


Great stuff Deerfly... I'm just a newbie at this.. not too long ago I was a point and shoot guy that did some composition. But when I picked up a digital SLR and started reading up on the different stuff like aperature/shutter speed/iso etc.. I got very interested in the hobbie. I started off with Panasnoic Lumix fz20(next best thing to dslr, imho) , then the Nikon D80,.. but I wanted to do some Tarpon jumping sequences and found that D300 did 6-8 frames per second I upgraded.(hope to get some cool ones for you soon)

Telling a fish story is one thing but I like to bring to life with vivid photo's and video. I'm glad you guys enjoy it.. sometimes I'ld rather be the one taking the pictures and video.


----------



## The_Volfish (Jan 22, 2008)

Hatchery fish, the beginning of the end. :'(

Two more upcoming on the east coast. :


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I am aware of this facility being built but not sure if they will have a hatchery. What are the ones you are referring to?

http://www.hswri.org/aboutUs/course.cfm

BTW, If you ever see Duane's name come up as a speaker somewhere make sure you don't miss it. Cool guy and a great speaker.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Also found this article. Which I can not copy because of the TOS.

http://www.floridatoday.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080128/NEWS01/801280326


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

> I don't know what camera Sam uses, but composition is all in the eye, and composition is what makes a picture interesting to look at. So from that standpoint thats Sam all the way.
> 
> If you want to take pictures with the those characteristics though, the first thing you'll need is a polarizer on the lens. Then, depending on what you're trying to accomplish (true or faithful color vs vibrant, saturated color) you'll need to adjust the saturation setting on the camera. Most any of the amateur digital SLR cameras from Canon and Nikon that accept external lens would be capable of this. I'm not aware of any point-n-shoot pocket size cameras that will give you enough control over those settings, especially a polarizer on the lens. I'm sure there are some that will produce more saturated colors than others, but if you really want control over those things you'll need a digital SLR.
> 
> ...



Wow eric, I did not expect a response like that, you blew me away with all of that info, thanks very good stuff, I just picked up a nikon slr either d40 or d80 for my dad for christmas but its way to nice to take on my kayak, i'm looking at geeting the all-weather olympus for taking my pictures on the water right now, I let my fianance do the photo shop stuff, i did it once and screwed everything up


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Wow eric, I did not expect a response like that, you blew me away with all of that info, thanks very good stuff, I just picked up a nikon slr either d40 or d80 for my dad for christmas but its way to nice to take on my kayak, i'm looking at geeting the all-weather olympus for taking my pictures on the water right now, I let my fianance do the photo shop stuff, i did it once and screwed everything up


yeah, sometimes I just talk too much. :-? Any of the Nikon D series are excellent SLR's. For the money the D80 is a lot of camera and so are the comparable Canon's. Depending on your skill level they each have their virtues that appeal to different people. The main thing with any of those is the lens investment. The more lenses you have for a particular brand, the more you tend to stay there. Me, I have a couple grand in Nikon lenses and still shoot a N90S with slide film when I feel like toting everything around in the Pelican cases. Its really too much stuff for a small boat like my 15'4 hisider or a canoe or kayak and you have to be very careful about keeping everything from getting wet in the salt water. Unless you want to take really high quality pictures and spend way more time doing that than fishing, you really are much better off with a water tolerant point-n-shoot, especially in small water craft.

Sam's D300 is "the" creme de la creme of pro-sumer digital SLR's and has the rest of the competition on the ropes at the moment. Its an unbelievable camera in its class. I will most likely upgrade to one after I burn through the carton of slide film I have in the refrigerator. But at $1800 retail for just the body and being married with kids, its not something I can just go buy without negotiating a divorce arrangement first.


----------

